# fruit powder making and drying soap in sun



## Kalpanaganesan (Jul 20, 2020)

Many videos in youtube say that we can use fruit powders in home made soap.will it give any advantage to the soap.Iam in india and at my home we have papaya.can i cut into pieces and dry it in sun and powder it or do i have to blend it and dry.will adding fruit powder to soap give added benefits.Also I made two soap recipes and in the videos they say within 24 houus we can take out of the mould but mine is still greasy and it takes time to become solid.can i place it under sun such that it will become hard soon.I made my soap using pomace ilive oil ,coconut oil and castor oil.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kalpanaganesan said:


> Many videos in youtube say that we can use fruit powders in home made soap.will it give any advantage to the soap.Iam in india and at my home we have papaya.can i cut into pieces and dry it in sun and powder it or do i have to blend it and dry.will adding fruit powder to soap give added benefits.Also I made two soap recipes and in the videos they say within 24 houus we can take out of the mould but mine is still greasy and it takes time to become solid.can i place it under sun such that it will become hard soon.I made my soap using pomace ilive oil ,coconut oil and castor oil.



The fruit would need to be really dried and then powdered in a coffee grinder of food processor.  Does it add anything?  Probably not, maybe a bit of scrubbiness.

As for your soap, you'll need to post the complete recipe as well as your process.  I wouldn't place it in the sun, that's just asking for trouble.  Especially if it's humid.


----------



## Kalpanaganesan (Jul 20, 2020)

many thanks for your reply


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 20, 2020)

Kalpanaganesan said:


> Many videos in youtube say that we can use fruit powders in home made soap.will it give any advantage to the soap.Iam in india and at my home we have papaya.can i cut into pieces and dry it in sun and powder it or do i have to blend it and dry.will adding fruit powder to soap give added benefits.Also I made two soap recipes and in the videos they say within 24 houus we can take out of the mould but mine is still greasy and it takes time to become solid.can i place it under sun such that it will become hard soon.I made my soap using pomace ilive oil ,coconut oil and castor oil.


My soap is usually ready to cut between 18-24 hours after I pour it. However it does depend on the recipe and wether you used any additives to help the soap harden quicker, like salt or sodium lactate. 

Don't confuse hard enough to unmold and cut, with ready to use. It will still need to cure for a minimum of 4 weeks, if you used the CP method. 

As far as the greasy feel, that can be normal but again that depends on the recipe you used. It will help us a lot if you share your recipe. 

Most fruit powder will turn brown in your soap and will add little, if anything at all to the soap.


----------



## Iluminameluna (Jul 22, 2020)

Kalpanaganesan said:


> I made my soap using pomace ilive oil ,coconut oil and castor oil.


It would help us help you if we had the following information:
How much of each oil did you use, how much water and how much lye. What kind of lye did you use, and was the method cold or hot process?
I lived in a very hot and humid country called El Salvador, but I used fruit purees, not fruit powders, to add to my soaps. Like @Todd Ziegler mentioned above, dried fruit, whether in powder or pieces, will turn brown in soap because of the lye reacting with the sugar. If you add the puree frozen, then the sugars are so cold, they cool the lye solution until the reaction is over and they don't burn. I'll find soaping101's YouTube video tutorial and post it here for you on how to add fruits to your soaps. It's the same as when adding milks, or anything else that has a sugar content.
One last thing. The recipe you made is essentially a Castile soap, even if I don't know the quantities of the oils. And all the oils are "soft", which means that the soap will take a very long time to harden in the mold. I know this because I've made that soap with those exact ingredients many times. Believe me, putting it in the sun will make it take LONGER to take out of the mold! Put it in a COOL place where it's out of the way, and place a light cloth over it to keep the dust and bugs off of it. And let it just sit for a few DAYS. Yes, days. It will take anywhere from 3 to 4 days to harden, unless you added too much water, or too much castor oil.
Please, post the recipe for us to see if there might be a problem, or if it's just a matter of waiting.
Edited to add: Here's the best video I found for adding a fruit to soap. Yes, it's juice, but it has a high sugar content. Notice that she uses the lye and the oils at their coolest temperature, which isn't possible in a hot climate. That's why I always froze my fruit puree and juices before adding the lye to them. And if I had to melt any fats, I would add the soft oils to them as soon as they melted and then let them cool before adding the lye. All this before adding fruit in any form.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 22, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> My soap is usually ready to cut between 18-24 hours after I pour it. However it does depend on the recipe and wether you used any additives to help the soap harden quicker, like salt or sodium lactate.
> 
> *Don't confuse hard enough to unmold and cut, with ready to use. It will still need to cure for a minimum of 4 weeks, if you used the CP method.*
> 
> ...


The same applies with HP soap. A lot of people forget or neglect this aspect of HP.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 26, 2021)

I previously posted a *photo* of soaps that developed DOS on the sides that were exposed to strong sunlight.  I try to keep my soaps out of strong sunlight as much as possible.


----------



## Iluminameluna (Feb 7, 2021)

I was asked to share the link to the video I posted above, on how to add sugar - containing juices to your lye water, or even substituting it completely. In case you can't see it, or can't access the link, here it is:

Be warned that the color of the juice won't keep.  It might for a bit. 
I'll give you my experience with my mango puree soap as an example. It was a beautiful bright orange for about a week after I had to rebatch because I forgot to add enough lye (hence the beautiful color). To rebatch soap of any kind it must be done as hot process, because there's no way to melt your hardened soap otherwise.
It was successfully done. I got some great bubbly soap that was great on everyone's skin, and it was pretty. But the color eventually became a sort of clear tan, and mottled to boot. Never figured out why. 
I can't add those images, at the moment, they're so old they're in my backup files already, so not on my phone, but anything that's plant material, has the potential to morph colors tending towards either yellow or tan to brown, from what I've seen or read.


----------



## ohnaturalmama (Oct 15, 2021)

Kalpanaganesan said:


> Many videos in youtube say that we can use fruit powders in home made soap.will it give any advantage to the soap.Iam in india and at my home we have papaya.can i cut into pieces and dry it in sun and powder it or do i have to blend it and dry.will adding fruit powder to soap give added benefits.Also I made two soap recipes and in the videos they say within 24 houus we can take out of the mould but mine is still greasy and it takes time to become solid.can i place it under sun such that it will become hard soon.I made my soap using pomace ilive oil ,coconut oil and castor oil.


I will melt in the sun.


----------

